# Solvang was awesome today!



## MTP (Mar 3, 2008)

To all those who rode the Solvang Century today (3/8/08), you know what I'm talking about. Scenery straight out of Ireland, sunny weather and an all-around great ride. This ride has the best rest stop food and is excellently organized. The only drawback was some of the headwinds and cross winds, which almost blew me off my bike once or twice. But I'll be back again next year....:thumbsup:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

pictures?


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry , I don't have any pictures either.

Several of my bike buddies and I took off around 8:30am from the schoolyard on Elm Street one block away from the Scandanavian inn. 

As usual, the course is well laid out, the traffic control is excellent, and the rest stops are organized and well stocked. 

Road conditions in some areas were the poorest I've seen in years, and the winds were travelling at a steady 20-25mph in some areas.

Highlights, My stronger friends rode with the Toyota United riders which was probably the strongest and fastest group of the day. Alas, for me, I am not worthy and could not keep up so I rode my own pace with a few of my mortal friends. 

Ride time was 6:17 averaging an even 16.0mph. Elevation gain according to my Polar was 4440' and my maximum on a long descent was 46mph.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Excellent!*

It _was _fantastic. It was my second time at Solvang and my third Century ( I did Angeles Crest a few months ago). This was the first one that was really fun! 

I have all the ride specs posted on Motionbased here: http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/5124848 

Besides the awesome scenery and roads that have already been mentioned, I especially loved the Double Barrel Firestone beer at the end of the ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## MTP (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, there were some really rough spots on the road. I remember the first time I did Solvang about 6-7 years ago Foxen Canyon had just been repaved and it was like glass. The best pavement I ever rode.

Man, I'm itching to go back already....


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I was there last week. What an amazing place to ride. Picking the Fig was a beast though.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Squeegy200 said:


> Sorry , I don't have any pictures either.
> 
> Several of my bike buddies and I took off around 8:30am from the schoolyard on Elm Street one block away from the Scandanavian inn.
> 
> ...


Is that one of your friends with the TU boys?
Toyota United Riding Solvang


----------

